# جهاز القلـــب _ الرئــــة ....... Heart – Lung Machine



## حسنين علي موسى (4 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

إن القلب والرئتان عضوان حيان لهما متطلبات دقيقة يجب توفيرها لبقائهما حيين. وهذه المتطلبات الحيوية ذاتها تنطبق على بقية أعضاء الجسم. ولكن القلب والرئتين لهما دور خاص حيث أنهما المسؤولان عن دورة الدم والأوكسجين إلى كل انحاء الجسم ومن هنا ، فإنَّ عَجْز أحدهما أو كليهما عن القيام بأي من هاتين الوظيفتين الحيويتين أو كليهما معاً - وفي غياب أي بديل - ينتج عنه موتهما أنفسهما فقدان حياة الجسم كله.

خلال السنوات الأخيرة الماضية ، وبفضل خطوات التقدم في مجالات تقنيات الجراحة ونقل الأعضاء، صار واقعاً وضع بديل منفصل أو مصاحب، ومؤقت أو دائم، لأي من القلب أو الرئة أو هما معا، مع نجاح مطرد في ذلك. ففي أثناء العمليات الجراحية الكبرى كجراحة القلب المفتوح يمكن الاستغناء عن القلب والرئتين لعدة ساعات وخلال هذه المدة يضطلع بوظيفة القلب والرئتين كاملة جهاز متخصص يدعى بجهاز القلب - الرئة HEART-LUNG MACHINE يتولى عملية ضخ الدم الغني بالأوكسجين إلى انحاء الجسم خلال توقف القلب اثناء تلك الجراحة الدقيقة مما سيوفر للجراحين سهولة العمل والتداخل الجراحي. يتألف هذا الجهاز بشكل اساسي من مضخة دم خارجية BLOOD PUMP يمكنها القيام بوظيفة القلب ومضخة للأوكسجين OXYGENATOR تحقق ما يسمى بالدورة الدموية من خارج الجسم بحيث ترتبط كلتا المضختين بواسطة أنابيب بلاستيكية خاصة PVC Tubes مع كل من الشرايين التاجية للأبهر و الأوعية الدموية الرئوية. كما يحتوي هذا الجهاز من مضخات أضافية ( ماصة ) Suckers تستخدم لسحب السوائل من منطقة التداخل الجراحي ...... كما إن هذا النوع من لأجهزة الحساسة يجب ان تكون مزودة بوحدة سيطرة متكاملة Control Unit لغرض تنظيم بعض العوامل الفيزيولوجية المهمة للدم كالضغط و درجة الحرارة و الرقم الهيدروجيني PH والتي تلعب دور اساسي في عملية أكسجة الدم ....... 


أعزائي .... لن أطيل عليكم أكثر من ذلك .... ولكن الملف المرفق – PDF يتضمن تفاصيل و توضيحيات أكثر حول مكونات هذا الجهاز المهم واَلية عمله .......... ومن الله التوفيق

م . حـــســـــــــــــــــــنـيـن العــــــراقــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## amod (4 مايو 2007)

موضوع اكثر من رائع
مشكور


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (4 مايو 2007)

الأخ الفاضل م. حسنين علي .

تحية طيبة .

اصبح ما تكتبه له طعم خاص ومميز حقأ وثري ايضا .

استمتع واتشوق الى مقالاتك الغنية , فلاتحرمنا منها .

جزاك الله الف خير وبركة ودمت ذخرأ لنا .

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق والعز .

البغدادي


----------



## م.الدمشقي (5 مايو 2007)

موضوع جميل
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الجدى (5 مايو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا , موضوع جميل و مشكور


----------



## الفارسة (19 أكتوبر 2007)

موضوع جميل شكراا


----------



## mtc.eng (24 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Med.Eng.Ebaa Issam (23 يوليو 2009)

الى زملاء مهندسين المحترمين
خلال الاسبوع القادم ارسل اليكم تفاصيل عن جهاز heart - lung machine خلال اجراء عمليه كبيرة في مدينه دبي الطبيه لكن اعتذر على عدم رفع الفديو الى المنتدى بسبب كبر حجم الملف لكن ان شاءالله ارسلها على موقع اخر

جهاز معقد جدا وكادر متكمن من الهندسه الطبيه وهندسه الشبكات 

ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (17 أغسطس 2009)

*بارك الله فيكم مشكوووووووووووووورين
جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (18 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا مع احترامي مور ثانكس


----------



## محمد عبدالله عبدله (18 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير

أبوعبدالله


----------

